# Free Supporter ACCOUNTS!!



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi Heretics,

Ever wondered what it's like to be a Heresy supporter? Well here's a little something I've decided to help you check out the "other side".

I've added a Google Plus button to the site to help with our SERPs.


If you're a google user and have google plus please click the link and give us a PLUS!!


If you send me a screen shot of your picture beside the plus sign - it'll look like this once you plus us.











I'll give you a free month long supporter account - no questions asked!



Title the PM you send me with "Google Plus".


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

done and done, happy to do this Jez


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

gothik said:


> done and done, happy to do this Jez


Winning k:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Don't have anyone on G+ but shared anyway!


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Just dished out 3 supporter accounts for adding us!

Thanks guys - keep them coming.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks Jez


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

although my other doesn't post on here although she does occassionally pop on...she's shared it on Google plus aswell to spread the word that is Heresy


----------



## Nero Genesis (May 28, 2013)

I'm glad I could help, this was a great idea. Is there anything else I can do to help?


Edit: OOOH! Idea!!!!

You should totally add a reddit link. There is a good subreddit there /r/warhammer and /r/miniswap

It would be a good place as well.


----------

